

The Rails Value Proposition No Longer Adds Up (2014) - mjohn
http://mattbriggs.net/blog/2014/09/09/the-rails-value-proposition-no-longer-adds-up/

======
cageface
Rails still wins on one very important metric: development speed. Thanks to
the rich ecosystem of gems and succinct API I can get something up and running
on Rails fast. In the early stages of a project that often counts for more
than anything else. Even for a pure JSON API backend Rails still beats
anything else I've tried.

~~~
Buetol
I don't think so. Development speed in the Rails ecosystem is slowed down by
the gems tendency to mess things up with very liberal monkey patching.

Continuing to use Rails today is like staying with PHP yesterday, you continue
because that's what you know the best and that you have heavily invested in,
not because it's the best out there.

EDIT:

* My best alternative for now: Django

* The Rails community is awesome

* Ruby is awesome

It's just that Rails grew too much as a hairy ball now.

~~~
honest_joe
And what's the best out there ?

~~~
Buetol
I think Django is winning in a lot of points compared to rails now: Small API,
simple to use and deploy, nice performances, comparable ecosystem,...

~~~
honest_joe
I believe Rails can be as modular and stripped down ?

------
throwaway12309
Yes, because Clojure and Go used soooooo much more than F#, Scala and Lua
(among others).

Rails was nice when it came out, other languages/frameworks caught up. NodeJS
non-blocking IO was nice when it came out, other languages/frameworks caught
up. Now that you have those 'features' in other languages (Play for JVM and
ASP MVC on .net to name two), some folks gone back to those platforms while
others stayed in Rails/NodeJS. Only the freaking hipsters - look at me I have
a blog - developers are switching platforms every 2 years for the next shiny
thing.

(and I know there were other languages/frameworks that did similar as
Rails/NodeJS but just never caught up)

------
VeejayRampay
People reducting Rails to a framework used to "generate HTML" like the author
have a quite narrow vision of what Rails is capable of in 2015. It's perfectly
possible (and easy) to use it as the backend for an API and there have even
been moves towards getting out of the classic HTTP request/response foundation
of the framework (ActionCable, ActionController::Live to name a few).

------
superplussed
I bought into this type of hyperbole a few years ago when some Node frameworks
were picking up steam (Sails and Meteor mostly). After six months of being
reminded of what a less mature ecosystem does for productivity, I came back to
Rails with a new sense of gratitude.

------
funcsnotobj
To be honest it never did. Rails was far too full of magic, security holes,
shitty architecture that fell apart under even small load to be taken
seriously, and yet it was. The rest of us carried on quietly delivering
quality apps, a bit baffled by the rails brogrammers who got their thrills
annoying zed shaw with penis pull requests in github. Then they moved onto the
next shiny piece of shit, nodejs, and made that kind of sucky too.

~~~
apeacox
from shit, you can grow flowers. from diamonds, not. :-)

if you feel more comfortable with other tools/stacks, then good for you. other
people managed to build successfull apps with rails, node and even PHP! you
just need to know what you're doing and do it well.

